# Absinthe EO and toxicity in soap



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I have just recieved my absithe EO.  This EO does contain thujone (the substance in absinthe that is supposedly responsible for the mind-altering effects).  Personally, I'm not a fan of fragrances oils and am only going to use essential oils.  I was driven to start making my own soaps and cosmetics and toiletries to get away from artificial chemicals... because anything that absorbs into your skin gets into your blood stream in greater quantities than ingesting the same amount.  Which brings me to my concern with the absinte EO.  I have looked at several other's absinte bars for sale and the "absinthe" they are getting is from mixing a blend of oils, particularly anise, that are not the absinthe oil, or they are using an absinthe FO that is not genuine absinthe either.  I saw just one that used real absinthe EO and they did have a warning label on it, like that pregnant or nursing women should no use it.

Would it be politically incorrect to use the EO?  Persoanlly I'm thrilled to used the stuff and have no qualms about it and have even located a bulk supplier I can get the EO in liter quantities.  What would I need to do to "cover my ass" should I sell bars using that ingredient?  Of course I would disclose the thujone content on the label and a warning.  Do you think the bars would really be toxic or dangerous?


----------



## Genny (Mar 27, 2012)

Politically incorrect? No.  I don't think it would offend anyone because of race, religion, sexual orientation, age or occupation.

Is this going in soap?  I've seen the price of 1 oz of absinthe eo ranging from $7.00-$20.  I don't even want to know how much a liter would cost.
It's possible that the people selling Absenthe soap, were referring to the drink & not the absinth wormwood.



			
				bashfulbyte said:
			
		

> because anything that absorbs into your skin gets into your blood stream in greater quantities than ingesting the same amount.


Is this your opinion or fact? Because if this were true, I'd think I'd be dead with the amount of lye I've gotten on my skin over the years of soapmaking.  Because I know that if I drank that much lye, I would have kicked the bucket years ago.  Lye, by the way is a chemical.  In fact so is water.

I think most people that use eo's use the warning label about pregnant women or nursing women for pretty much any eo's they use.  

As for "covering your ass", insurance & proper labeling.  But, if you, the soapmaker, is unsure about the possible harmful effects or toxicity it may have, then I don't think it would be wise to offer it to customers.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 27, 2012)

I recommend that you do some research and find out what safe usage rates are for soap.  IFRA publishes guidelines about what's permissible in leave-on and wash-off projects.

EOs are potent substances and it's important to understand their potential dangers and benefits before you use them in products, especially if you plan to sell.  It's not just about covering your ass - it's about what's safe - for you who will be handling the raw material as well as any potential customers.

Hope this doesn't come across as too preachy or discouraging.  Just offering some friendly advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been looking for literature on the thujone most of what I find is that its just "suspected" and there are no studies.  The vial of the EO I recieved doesn't disclose the content.  But I think it came from someone who ordered a bulk qty from a manufacturer and repackaged for sale.  I know the beverage absinthe was made legal for sale in the US a few years ago with a limit on the thujone content, it is brewed with the EO.  I think using this stuff would be liken to using weed resulting in a bar with trace amts of thc.  =( I was so stoked to use this instead of immitating the scent.  I guess I should ask that one person I saw making soaps with it about their sources and how they are handling it.


----------



## musiccitysuds (Mar 28, 2012)

I think when you're talking about absinthe essential oil, you're actually talking about wormwood. There's a lot of information out there about this extract, if you want to do some digging. It can be harmful in high doses (as previously stated), and you should definitely be careful when working with it until you've done research on how it can react with your skin. Gloves, gloves, gloves!

Here's an article I found that might be helpful: http://www.aromatherapies.net/blog/worm ... -uses.html

Not sure how accurate the article is (every aromatherapist seems to have a different opinion on certain oils), but the author suggests that a dosage of even 5 drops can be dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

the stuff i got is the extract from the plant absthine absinthium.  I do also have bits of wormwood that just arrived today and my plan was to use those to make a "tea" with the water then grind up as exfoliating bits, then also use the EO.  Thank you for the link.  I'll do more research then make a HP batch and tell you guys if it turns me into a frog or something.  

**edit**  ok, oops. according to the link, I do have wormwood EO... well then what the heck is in the vial labeled "wormwood" eo that I got from the same source?  Psh...  I am thinking now maybe I should just scrap the current oils for being improperly labeled and use the beverage since it is available in stores around here now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I just got a response from the seller.  They said that both oils come from the same plant, absinthium, (they are the same EO just with 2 different names...) and that the toxic compound is removed during the method of extraction they use and his EOs are safe for use on the skin.  =D  Here I go!

Genny.  I believe I am correct about substances getting into your system through skin contact.  I read some articles about it.  My father works in labratories in the microbiology field and my current squeeze has a degree in chemistry and they both confirmed this.  There are many vessels in the skin, when something absorbs into the skin it can go directly into the blood stream.  Housewives have higher instances of cancer than their husbands because of the exposure to cleaning products.  When its consumed the digestion process destroys quite a bit.  I don't even use shampoo or commercial deodorants anymore.  Like, the antiperspirant deodorants work by clogging the pores with aluminim, from there it can enter the blood.  Yuck!  I'll look for my sources and post the appropriate links.  As far as getting lye on the skin, I know myself too, that it hurts right away and I'm rubbing vinegar on myself within seconds.  I don't think it has time to actually absorb and what might absorb my body has broken down and eliminated by the time I am exposed to it again.  I don't think its the same thing to consume in one sitting the entire amount thats made contact over a course of years... I agree, you would surely be dead!


----------



## Vyri (Apr 10, 2012)

As an avid absinthe drinker:

Absinthe is a alcohol that uses herbs as its source of flavor and color.

Wormwood is a plant that produces the bitter flavor of the drink and most of the color and is the cause for the mild toxicity of it. The herb would in high enough doses be toxic and would then cause the legendary (and largely inflated) properties of hallucinations. Though the amount has to be pretty large be cautious anyway, it is _potentially_ toxic and EOs are notorious about having the chemical properties (good and bad) grow exponentially.

However, to get the *scent* of absinthe, wormwood alone has no distinguishing scent, it is an earthy, plant smell. But other herbs (largely anise) is used to counteract the bitterness of the wormwood and gives absinthe the distinct almost licorice scent and flavor.

Hope that helps. Can't wait to hear how they turn out!


----------



## citymouse (Jul 8, 2012)

I am curious why the use of absinthe in soap is such a big thing. i have seen information on this a few times and it just eludes me. Absinthe is a drink, not an EO. Wormwood is the vehicle that makes absinthe what it is. While the US has legalized the sale of "absinthe" in some states, it's not the magical green fairy that you would find in eastern Europe, it's just not the same.

As for the whole "everything that you put on your skin goes right into your bloodstream" thing. Not true. Sorry, huge misnomer. Aside from lotions and potions think about everything else that your skin is subject to, like bathing for instance. If our skin was such a sponge we would be completely waterlogged every time we shower, and forget bathing, by your definition, we would drown! Skin care products do not penetrate past the epidermis, if it goes deeper than that it is a drug and tested and approved by the FDA.

http://personalcaretruth.com/ this is one of a gazilllion sites out there. the contributors are formulators and scientists alike, it is a good source to have at your fingertips.

good luck!
erin


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2012)

Erin,

Thanks for sharing the link! I think this site will be extremely helpful for everyone.


----------

